# Chasing a Master



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello all
I am hunting high and low for a Master of one type or another.
Looking at sizing charts I need a 60cm C-T seat tube which should then give me a 58cm ETT.
Anyone happen to have one that they are looking to get rid of, or have seen one sitting in a shop somewhere or on Craigslist etc?
My preference would be for the blue and I am wanting the matching Precisa fork, but I could be swayed for the right bike at the right price.

Catch is that I am in Australia so you would need to be willing to ship.


----------

